# Just purchased



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

I just purchased Lowrance HDS 5 Gen2 with the LSS unit as well. Does this give me side imaging and down imaging? I have no idea how to set this up on my boat. Does anyone know a place that would professionally install all of this for me? I am in the Youngstown area. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes it does provide both. By my understanding, they aren't any more difficult to install than a regular unit, except that you run a power source to both the head unit and the LSS-1 box, and the traditional skimmer transducer direct to the head unit, the structure scan transducer runs to the LSS-1 box, and an ethernet cable connects the head unit to the LSS-1 box..... o.k. that sounds complicated.... the toughest part though is finding a place to mount your LSS-1 box. Alot of guys screw it to the wall in either a rod locker or under the dash. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep just what bub said mine is in my rod locker


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

ok that doesnt sound too bad. if i understood correctly though are there 2 transducers?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes your normal skimmer and a bigger flat skimmer. Mine the little skimmer is lower on the transom and the bigger one is about five inches higher and towards the outside about a foot


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

ok thank you very much guys i really appreciate the input!!! huge help!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

B.T.W. it also will give you tradition 2D sonar. Based on what i've read, if you split the screen to show traditional 2D sonar on one side, and down imaging on the other side, it will help you learn how to read the down imaging faster and be able to tell exactly what your actually looking at as some images are very subtle when put in the down imaging format. The 2D will show a lot more clutter (like we're used to seeing) and the down imaging will filter out the clutter and show you exactly what it is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is a pic of the tansducers. The left one is for the Lss. Middle one is for the regular sonar. The right one is not used garmin.


----------



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

i called lowrance today with some questions and they actually told me to mount the standard (short) transducer in the hull down by the bilge pump. is this right? i thought u needed a special transducer to have that capability. i dont mind it, less holes in the boat but not at the expense of accuracy and quality.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes you can mount the skimmer in the hull but you need to shave some Fiberglas to get a level spot and epoxy it in there. And then hope it never goes bad . Been there done that


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Yes you can mount the skimmer in the hull but you need to shave some Fiberglas to get a level spot and epoxy it in there. And then hope it never goes bad . Been there done that
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Exactly! It's nice to have it out of the way of debris in the water, but if it goes bad you have your work cut out for you trying to replace it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

do some testing before you epoxy the transducer inside the boat. go to the lake where you fish, and anchor in about 30 feet of water. set the lower limit on the unit at 60 feet, then hang the ducer over the side keeping it level as you can. turn up the sensitvity till you get two bottoms, one at 30 feet and the other at 60 feet. then without changing anything, place the ducer in the bottom of the boat. you may need someones help or some sandbags to keep it level and touching the bottom. know just compare how it shows the bottom, move it around to find the best spot. also get the slow cure epoxy like the 24 hour kind. go to the bottom of the page http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=282434


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know if this matters to you....
If you mount the skimmer in the hull you will not get a *water* temp reading unless you have the ducer with the extra lead for that.

PS, the more I use my HDS units, the more I like them.


----------



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks guys a lot to look at and consider here. whatever i do, i only want to do once so i want to make the right decision. i think i can get water temp reading from the structure scan that will be on the transom. i feel like to more research i do the more indecisive i become lol almost crunch time though so i have to make a decision on how i want this done. thanks for all of your help.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can get a shoot thru hull ducer for 60.00 from Lowrance. Putting a skimmer mount in the hull doesn't sound like all that great of an idea the surface of it isn't made for it as it's not flat


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

gfdimos
Is there a temp sensor in the Lss1? I didn't think so.


----------



## gfdimos (Mar 29, 2012)

@crappiedude thats the thing, everyone i talk to tells me something different. lowrance says there is ... bps and gander mtn say there isnt lol. thats why lowrance recommended putting the hds ducer in the hull so that i would get accuracy from it at high speeds while not compromising water temp bc id have that with the structure scan ducer. gander and bps both told me to buy the thru hull that @kgonefishin mentioned. @tubuzz's pic helps a bunch but im afraid to install on my own with my dad. think im going to take to vics sports center in kent they said they install them for a great price and that way if there is an issue when i get on the water that pertains to install i can hold them accountable. otherwise my dad and i will just be staring at each other and non functioning finder on the lake like a couple of doorknobs lol


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mines mounted exactly like tubuzz2. My boat only runs maybe 26 mph and I get decent readings at all speeds. It wasn't hard to do.


----------

